# favorite rock albums of the 60's 70s', and 80's



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

mine would be Kiss from 1972 to 1983. rush 2112, moving pictures, presto, hemispheres. I cant possibly post them all.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

All your favorite hits from the 60's, 70's and 80's on one cd!!!










:lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Way to many. But here's a few,

The Rolling Stones - Made in the Shade
Bad Company - Straight Shooter
Nazareth - Hair of the Dog
Eagles - Hotel California
The Beach Boys - Endless Summer
Kiss - Destroyer
Head East - Flat as a Pancake
Gary Wright - Dream Weaver
Deep Purple - Machine Head
Boston - Boston
Peter Frampton - Frampton Comes Alive
Alice Cooper - Schools Out
Ted Nugent - Cat Scratch Fever (actually there are several by Nugent)

There are lots more, but that's enough for now, man for the memories!!

:beer: :beer:

huntin1


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

definately boston by boston


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

youre my kinda dude. i have every one of them on albums and on cd now. werent those some great memories?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Iron Butterfly --- In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida

Can you remember some of the things you did during those 17 minutes.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

John Cougar Mellencamp "The Lonesome Jubilee" & ("Scarecrow")

Neil Diamond's "Greatest Hits"

ACDC "back in black"

Dire Straights "Brothers in Arms"

Def Leapord "Hysteria"

I could mention more but these select albums definatley come to mind right off the bat and will never die in my eyes..

I live for 80's music and the new 104.7 station absolutely kicks a$$!! :rock:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Rush-2112
Three Dog Night- Greatest hits
Head East- Flat as a Pancake

Many other great ones!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh yea, Maybe not considered rock by some, but;

TUBES- Completion backwards principle


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pet Sounds.....Beach Boys

Abbey Road....Beatles


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

ACDC- Back in Black

Zepplin- In Through the Out Door

Floyd- Dark Side of the Moon

Fleetwood Mac- Rumors

ZZ Top- Eliminator

Joe Walsh- Little did he Know...


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Nazareth - Hair of the Dog 
REO- Hi Infidelity
Bryan Adams- cuts like a knife
AC/DC- Back in Black
Eagles - Hotel California 
Doctor Hook- Greatest hits
Just a few of the great ones.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

*CCR!*


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

what was that song the tubes sang ? i hear it but I cant remember. oh and how about joe walsh's album so what? and has any one ever heard of the rock band max webster? they are from canada it was a sister band to rush, except rush toured the states.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> what was that song the tubes sang ?


Talk to Ya Later?
Attack of the 50 ft. woman?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

38 special (flash back)

Scorpions (Live)

Boston

Motley Crue

Journey

Styx


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

AC/DC Back in Black

Black Sabbath We Sold Our Soul for Rock and Roll (I used to study to this one it drove my roomate nuts and forced him to the library. Who says you can't learn to cranked music!!!!!!)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I forgot about .38 Special, great music!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

averyghg said:


> *CCR!*


Nice!! :thumb: How could I forget??


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

RUSH 2112!!!!! I don't get any better than that


----------



## Jimrodel (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's some more great rock groups, a little more obscure, but put out some awesome music. You may wanna download some and check them out.
Aldo Nova
Planet P Project
Krokus
Zebra
Rainbow
Golden Earring
Red Rider
Night Ranger
Blackfoot
Foghat
last and not least, Rory Gallagher


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

CCR
AC/DC-BACK IN BLACK & LIVE
DEF LEOPARD
METALLICA
JOURNEY
EAGLES


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I just got a new car that has siruis and it has a hairband channel that rocks...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Beatles - Abbey Road
Beatles - White Ablum
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Zeppelin - Physical Graffetti
Zeppelin I
AC/DC - Black in Black
Guns and Roses - Appetite for Destruction
Metallica - And Justice For All
Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

you guys are killing me!

how can you not mention Lynard Skynard?

AC/DC
Styx
Survivor
Motley Crue
Def Leopard
Poison
Pat Benatar - Man she was hot! :lol: 
Queen
Michael Jackson uke:

I could go on forever. The 80's had some of the best music ever!


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

"Let's Get Small"...Steve Martin

"Bat Out of Hell"...Meatloaf

Also like Boston's music but not crazy about their politics. Tom Scholz is a HUGE animal rights activist and donates 10% of his concert proceeds to PETA...food for thought.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Lot of good music listed,,,,, what about.

Cheap Trick- Dream Police

Supertramp- Breakfast in America


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

The Doors
Rolling Stones
CCR


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Anything Metallica
Motley Crew
Bon Jovi
GNR
Poison
Warrant
Any 80's hair band :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

led zepplin "houses of the Holy" 
AC/DC back in black

we used to run out to back in black back in the college football days it was quite a rush


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ANYTHING by Zeppelin. (im particular to physical grafitti)

Rolling Stones-Exile on Main Street
- Sticky Fingers

The Yardbirds-Five Live Yardbirds
-Live at the BBC
-For Your Love

Cream- BBC Sessions
- Disreali Gears
- Fresh Cream
- Royal Albert Hall (Live)

Jimi Hendrix- Anything.

Anything by Pink Floyd.

Any Skynyrd album, and any Allman Brothers album.

And my guilty pleasure band, Whitesnake.

Gotta love classic rock!


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

Cant argue with nearly any of the above.....but lets not forget,

QUADRAPHENIA.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

funny story i teach a class of 4 students, needless to say we are pretty laid back. we were doing a project and they asked if they could listen to the itunes radio on my computer. I asked, what kind of music they wanted, expecting some sort of crap that they play today. 1st thing out of there mouth was, " anything by ac/dc or metallica" I loved it !


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

AC/DC Back in Black

Did you see them in the Fargodome! I get chills... Section 41 row 1 Angus was throwing sweat on me!

Boston/Boston is a great album and so is Steve Miller's greatest hits album. But hell, I like Tina Turner so I could just be an idiot


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

NDMALLARD said:


> Did you see them in the Fargodome! I get chills... Section 41 row 1 Angus was throwing sweat on me!


Ahhhh, the memories...... The pyrotechnics and Angus flat out rocked while my ears rang for days after! I'd pay double for an encore. :rock:


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you barebackjack for mentioning Lynyrd Skynyr!
I can't believe y'all didn't mention them...they're by far the best, along with CCR, Jimi, AC/DC, The Doors, and Metallica.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I am surprised no one mention Van Halen - Van Halen, thier 1st album. Jamie's crying, You Really Got Me, Runnin' With the Devil, etc..


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

motley crue 
poison 
cinderella
REO Speedwagon
def leppard
lynard skynard
nitty gritty dirt band
jethro tull
kiss
ac/dc
the doors

david allen coe
hank jr
johnny cash


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

man i could write a list a mile long....heres the short list of what ive been playing lately...

Pink Floyd (just downloaded 6 hours of live stuff)
Golden Earing
Guns N Roses appetite for destruction
Deep Purple live in japan
and...

call me crazy but am i the only one with The Cars' greatest hits in their truck right now?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Gimme dat...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

FPP


----------

